

SparkFun $100 free-day - writing a script? - rocketman

http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/news.php?id=305<p>Essentially free $100 purchases (you pay shipping).. for the first 1,000 people. It's going to be a mad rush.<p>Just wondering what's ya'lls thoughts were for writing a script to make a purchase!
======
RoHS
trying to scam a company whose products are open source on a day when they are
trying to give back to the open source community seems like a pretty fucked up
thing to do...but hey, maybe you want to piss off a bunch of hackers and make
open source companies look bad?

------
wachulax18
sounds good...hes not cheating anybody. He is just trying to get into the
first 1000 by having a program execute his order at the right time.

------
RoHS
ah, gotcha. Writing a script to make just one order at the right time seems
fine, writing a script to make multiple orders is another story.

------
sambeau
cheat!

